# The Qualities of Wood - Literary Fiction from HarperCollins Authonomy



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

A girl is found in the woods and a tangle of secrets unravels. Can Vivian trust her impressions? Can she trust anyone?

The first book released from the Authonomy imprint, discovered on HarperCollins site for writers. And still at a bargain introductory price!

The Qualities of Wood


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks very much. I read the guidelines before posting and am looking forward to participating here. If it wasn't for online forums, I wouldn't have a book published!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your book!
> 
> Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.
> 
> ...


----------



## LilyWhiteKY (Feb 2, 2012)

I highly recommend this book!


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

And still at a special introductory price of $1.99 for a short time...



mvw888 said:


> A girl is found in the woods and a tangle of secrets unravels. Can Vivian trust her impressions? Can she trust anyone?
> 
> The first book released from the Authonomy imprint, discovered on HarperCollins site for writers. And still at a bargain introductory price!
> 
> The Qualities of Wood


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Mary,

Congratulations! Your book is on my 'to be read' list. Nice to see you here


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you! I'd love to hear what you think of it 


Shalini Boland said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> Congratulations! Your book is on my 'to be read' list. Nice to see you here


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll write a review afterwards. Might be a few weeks though - my Kindle is bursting at the seams.


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Last few days to buy the book at the low, introductory rate! Price goes up next week, so try this first book chosen by HarperCollins from the site for authors, authonomy.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

"I was impressed by the complexity in this book, especially coming from a first time novelist. In fact, this book kept me thinking for days."
-Deb, The Book Stop

"A comparison has been made between Mary Vensel White and Anne Tyler, and I agree with this assessment. It would not surprise me if Vensel White became an award-winning author one day. I will definitely take a look at the next novel written by this author."
-J.S. Colley, Booksquawk.com

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

_A girl is found in the woods and a tangle of secrets unravels. Can Vivian trust her impressions? Can she trust anyone?_

The first book released from the Authonomy imprint, discovered on HarperCollins site for writers. See what reviewers have said:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

"The Qualities of Wood follows the mesmerizing journey of one woman as she discovers the truths around and within her. It is a novel written with poetic grace and gentle hand, with a message as strong as wood."
-Genevieve Graham, author of Under the Same Sky

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

"This is a story about truth and what happens when secrets lie in wait." 
- The Write to Make a Living blog

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Read the first book published from HarperCollins' site for writers, authonomy.com. Still just $1.99 in the US:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

"Beautifully written, deeply complex, and brimming with mystery!" --Rebecca Hamilton, author of The Forever Girl

Read the first novel chosen from HarperCollins' site for unpublished writers:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

It explores memory and perspective and how these can alter one's concept of the truth. It kept me guessing to the very last page.
-Katie O' Rourke, author of Monsoon Season

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Slowly a small town's secrets come to light in a story that skits a fine line between mystery and psychological suspense."
-Diane Donovan, Midwest Book Review

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Winner of the 2012 International Book Award, and still just $1.99 in the US...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-
text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

The first book published through HarperCollins authonomy.com community. And now, winner of a 2012 International Book Award:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

A girl is found in the woods and a tangle of secrets unravels...

Winner of a 2012 International Book Award.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

"The Qualities of Wood kept me on my feet and had me in curious anticipation until its final pages, never giving me a moment to predict its true circumstances." - review at Literary Inklings

**2012 International Book Award winner**

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

A girl is found in the woods and a tangle of secrets unravels. 2012 International Book Award winner!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

'The Qualities of Wood' is a stunning novel from an exciting new writer. Perfect for readers of Anne Tyler and Anita Shreve. Winner of a 2012 International Book Award.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Read the first book chosen for publication from HarperCollins' authonomy site. Winner of a 2012 International Book Award!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

2012 International Book Award winner. First ebook from HarperCollins Authonomy, chosen at the site for unpublished writers.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Winner of a 2012 International Book Award and first publication from HarperCollins authonomy community:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Now a featured selection at USA Book News. First book chosen for publication by HarperCollins from the authonomy.com site:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

A girl is found in the woods, and a tangle of secrets unravels. Can Vivian trust her impressions? Can she trust anyone?

2012 International Book Award winner.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

A girl is found in the woods and a tangle of secrets unravels.

Suspenseful, evocative...perfect holiday reading.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just announced: print edition coming from HarperCollins in Summer 2013! Get the ebook before the price goes up!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Print edition coming from HarperCollins in July 2013! Get the ebook before the price goes up!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1360627369&sr=1-1&keywords=the+qualities+of+wood


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Get the ebook at a low price before the print version is released this July! Winner of a 2012 International Book Award.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

Print version to be released this summer. Ebook still at a low price until then:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------



## mvw888 (Feb 11, 2012)

"A girl is found in the woods, and a tangle of secrets unravels..."

Coming soon in print from HarperCollins! Ebook available now for under $5!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Qualities-of-Wood-ebook/dp/B006NSGD36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327606676&sr=1-1


----------

